

Hello World in 32-bit x86 assembly on codepad.org - xigency
http://codepad.org/EvPuDhPc

======
jnordwick
Lame. Hello World in 32 bits would have been really cool though.

~~~
xigency
3276872 = 'hello' in 24 bits. The minimum number of bits to store the
information of all 10 letters would be 47.

